# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Tuần Châu - Cát Bà 3 ngày /2 đêm giá tốt nhất

## cattourncn

**CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH**HÀ NỘI – HẠ LONG – CÁT BÀ – TUẦN CHÂU – HÀ NỘI*Thời gian : 3 Ngày 2 đêm, Phương tiện : Ô tô và Du thuyền**Giới thiệu:* Cát Bà, còn gọi là đảo ngọc, là đảo lớn nhất trên tổng số 1.969 đảo trên vịnh Hạ Long. Trên đảo còn có thị trấn Cát Bà ở phía Đông Nam (trông ra vịnh Lan Hạ ), đã được tổ chức UNESCO công nhận là khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới.
Không kiêu kỳ như vịnh Hạ Long, không thiêng liêng như non Yên Tử, nhưng Cát Bà (Hải Phòng) vẫn có sự hấp dẫn đặc biệt với du khách, nơi có núi có rừng, có sông có biển, có suối chảy róc rách, có thung lũng sâu thẳm và các hang động đẹp kì ảo.
*
*
*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – HẠ LONG - CÁT BÀ ( Ăn tr**ưa**, tối* *)*
*08h00:* Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại Hà Nội khởi hành đi Hạ Long, trên đường đi dừng ở Hải Dương nghỉ ngơi, ăn sáng (tự túc).
*11h30*: Đến Hạ Long, ăn trưa. 
Quý khách lên tàu đi thăm *Vịnh Hạ Long* - một thắng cảnh được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của Thế giới năm 1994. 
Quý khách dùng bữa trưa trên tàu.
Sau khi ăn trưa, tàu đưa quý khách thăm *hang* *Dầu Gỗ, động Thiên Cung.* 
Sau đó hành trình du thuyền đi giữa Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo đá, du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đi vào thế giới động vật trải qua hàng triệu năm hóa đá như*: đỉnh Lư Hương, hòn Gà Chọi, đảo Rồng,hòn Con Cóc, tham quan làng chài trên vịnh...*
*16h00*: Tàu cập bến Gia Luận. Xe của khách sạn đón quý khách về nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi. 
*19h00:* Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại khách sạn. Sau bữa tối quý khách tự do tham quan khám phá đảo Cát Bà về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*
*NGÀY 02: CÁT BÀ – HẠ LONG – TUẦN CHÂU ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
*07h00*: Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do thăm quan đảo Cát Bà.*11h30:* Quý khách trở về khách sạn trả phòng, ăn trưa.Sau khi ăn trưa, Quý khách tạm biệt đảo Cát Bà, xuống tàu quay về Hạ Long, trên đường về quý khách thăm quan *bãi tắm Ba Trái Đào.**18h00*: Quý khách về Hạ Long nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối.*19h00:* Sau bữa tối, xe và HDV đưa Quý khách thăm đảo *Tuần Châu*, Tham quan Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí Đảo Tuần Châu với rất nhiều tiết mục hấp dẫn như *Biểu Diễn Cá Sấu, Cá Heo, Nhạc Nước Laser,* Các trò chơi 3 D...Tối nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*
*NGÀY 03: TUẦN CHÂU – HÀ NỘI ( Ăn sáng, trưa)*
Quý khách dậy sớm tắm biển, ăn sáng.*08h00:* Quý khách đi chợ *Hòn Gai*, mua sắm hải sản về làm quà.Sau đó, Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, trả phòng khách sạn.Xe đưa quý khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.*13h30:* Quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội. Trên đường về xe dừng ở Hải Dương nghỉ ngơi, Quý khách mua đặc sản địa phương về làm quà.*17h30:* Xe về đến điểm hẹn, kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.
****GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : VNĐ / 1 KHÁCH*(Giá trên áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn)Chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ *Hotline: 0915.371.489****
*GIÁ BAO GỒM :*
1.*********** Nghỉ đêm khách sạn 3* sao( 2 người/phòng)
2.*********** Phương tiện đưa đón hiện đại, lái xe nhiệt tình, chuyên nghiệp.
3.*********** Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp suốt tuyến.
4.*********** Ăn 05 bữa chính (120.000vnđ/suất) , 02 bữa sáng buffe tại khách sạn.
5.*********** Vé thắng cảnh Hạ Long, Cát Bà.
6.*********** Tàu tham quan vịnh Hạ Long, Cát Bà
*8. ******** Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour theo mức tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ/ngày.
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :
1.Vé tham quan Tuần Châu (200.000vnđ/khách).
2. Tiền bồi dưỡng cho nhân viên phục vụ, chi phí cá nhân, phụ thu phòng đơn .
*CHÚ Ý* :
1.*** Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí 100 % (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ)
2.*** Trẻ em 5 - 9 tuổi: tính 50% vé (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
3.*** Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
*
Chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ *Hotline: 0915.371.489*
*CÔNG TY TNHH CAT TOUR VIỆT NAM* 
Tầng 16, Toà nhà 137 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội 
Tel: 04.6281.4311 (101 – 105 ), *Hotline: 0915.371.489* ; Fax: 04.6281.4309 
*

----------

